# Goat meat first time question



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello. Ok so I'm new to the meat goat world. I own dairy goats mainly. I bought a boer doe last year as a 3 month old. Raised her showed her grew to love her. And wanted to breed her but she won't will not nope stand for a buck. I tried many. So she's very large now. Not fat. But meaty I guess you would say. Compared to my dairy goats who has that slender frame. So I am thinking about butchering her for meat...I've never done it, never had goat meat but I eat venison and lamb etc. she's a year and half old now. 
What age do you typically butcher a meat goat? 
What does it taste like related to any other type of meat?
any special butchering techniques I need to be aware of? I have butchered a lamb and deer b4.....somewhat similar? 
Best Time of year to butcher? 
How to nicely do the deed? Kill her? 

Thanks much


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goat meat is a lot like venison with no gamey flavor & next to nothing in fat.
It is very mild but any cuts will be quite dense.
The best time to butcher is when you are hungry hehe.
As for dispatch, aim at base of skull at a slight angle toward the jaw, never from the front.
Proceed just like deer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Similar to lamb if you have hair sheep.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok great thanks for the advice I think I'll do it later this spring. After baby season calms down lol. I love venison and lamb so I'm excited to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nancy explain the 'deed' perfect! I've never butchered a goat but sadly have had to put a few down. The one warning I will give you is after you kill her if she has horns DONT grab the horns to move her. All I gotta say is not much really bothers me but THAT really got to me lol


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The way we raise it, butcher and cook it- no it doesnt taste like lamb here. Nor does it have a wild game taste. Nor does it taste like that buck smells. We just had some tonight. It is very much like beef, only more tender. I cut all the fat off and I don't cook it in the bone. If you want it to taste like lamb, or have a wild game taste- cook it in the bone. A roast with the bone in it will give you more of that lamb taste. Some people like that flavor.. yeck.. not me. I've had it in restaurants and did not like it as it tasted so strong. I don't like lamb and if the goat meat taste at all like that buck smells, I can not eat it. So for us, we also do not butcher bucks but only wethers and we wether at 8-10 weeks.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't give any advice on butchering as I've never done it yet. But my question is.....are you absolutely sure she's not pregnant? I would have her ultrasounded or blood sample checked just to make sure on that before killing her. Would be great if she was!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I once had a 4 yr old who would never stand. She was sold to a friend. About a year later he called saying she was going to go for meat.
So I went up there & asked the butcher to check for excess fat but found she had no ovaries! This is just one possibility.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

I just had a friend come down and look at her. He said she doesent look preggo but to wait a month for any udder development. Because she is a boer goat she's meaty compaired to the diary breeds. But she looks to have a small belly. Could just be fat he said. But to wait a month.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You probably shouldn't go off of looks... Blood test would be best.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't have access to blood testing. Not a lot of vets my way. But I will see what I can do.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You draw the blood and mail it in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you can't do the blood I would wait 5 months since she was in with the buck to be on the safe side. I've had a few I swore was not bred, one was actually in the sell pen the day she kidded! If your like me you would probably be pretty sick if she ended up having kids in there


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Personally if she is only 15 months this is when I start trying to breed Boer does. I had a doe like yours that ran from the buck at that age and today she kidded. Sometimes they just need to mature and I feel like that's later for boers. Just my 2 cents unless you really want the meat then go for it.


----------

